# iTunes Musik findet Original nicht



## Bullclaw (17. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen

habe gestern meinen pc formatiert und vorher all meine musik dateien aufne externe festplatte gespeichert.
jetz habe ich iTunes wieder neu auf den rechner geladen und wollte danach die musiksongs auf iTunes kopieren. soweit so gut, die Songs kann ich aber nur
hören wenn die externe platte angeschlossen is, weil iTunes diese als quelle betrachtet. Ohne platte kommt bei jedem song diese meldung:
"Der titel...konnte nicht verwendet werden, weil das original nicht gefunden wurde"
Ich hab auch schon versucht alle songs noch in'nen ordner zu kopieren, dass danach dieser ordner als original angesehen wird- funzt aber auch nich...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was soll ich jetz tun? sind die songs überhaupt noch zu retten ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke&gruss

bull


----------



## Dunedin (17. Oktober 2008)

Jop ok einfach alle Songs auf deine alte Platte kopieren.
Hab ich auch oft gehabt. Das Beste ist immer seine Songs aufm iPod zu haben und den dann wieder mit iTunes zu sychronisieren.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

Bullclaw schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hab auch schon versucht alle songs noch in'nen ordner zu kopieren, dass danach dieser ordner als original angesehen wird- funzt aber auch nich...
> 
> 
> ...


wenn du den pfad der titel änderst funzt das. würde dir aber raten die teile aus itunes erst zu löschen und dann noch mal hinzuzufügen. oder du schmeißt alle titel noch mal raus und aktivierst in den optionen, dass die titel beim hinzufügen in den itunes ordner kopiert werden.


----------



## Bullclaw (17. Oktober 2008)

ok also wenn ich jetz das problem mit dem iPod lösen will, löscht es dann eben nich grd die ganzen songs aufm iPod, weil der rechner merkt das keine songs mehr vorhanden sind? oder grad umgekehrt alle songs vom ipod auf itunes, wie du gesagt hast?

mfg bull


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

wenn die datei noch in der mediathek ist, der pfad aber ungültig ist (da is dann son ausrufezeichen dran) wird die datein nich vom ipod gelöscht. wenn eine datei nich mehr in der mediathek is, wird sie beim sync gelöscht.

btw wenn du dateien vom ipod auf den rechner ziehen willst empfehle ich dir sharepod. anders geht das afaik nich.

EDIT: lösch einfach alles aus deiner mediathek. zieh die sachen von der externen auf die interne und packs dann in itunes. dann is die welt wieder in ordnung


----------



## Bullclaw (17. Oktober 2008)

hö wie, ich hab das mit dem sharepod irgndwie noch nich so draus^^
habs runtergeladen und nun seh ich all meine songs vom ipod....was nun?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Oktober 2008)

dann kannst du dir die sachen mit copy to pc aufn rechner ziehn


----------



## Bullclaw (18. Oktober 2008)

ok hat wunderbar gefuntz...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke dir

mfg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

